# Lots of time cleaning... What do you think?!



## mikesimbo (Aug 21, 2009)

Spent many hours yesterday cleaning and waxing my new TT, and de-cacking the alloys and re-sealing! Shame it doesn't shine as much on the pics as in the flesh!

But any way - let me know what you think! (yes i know there aren't any mods apart from the alloys!!) but all comments gratefully received! Least then I know what work I've got to do!!! :lol:

Mike
































































There she is!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

All your hard work has paid off mate very nice


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Looks fab!

Alloys look very clean!


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Looking sweet! 8)


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Nice to see Nuvolaris are catching on. Yours look much cleaner than mine!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Very nice and clean, good work buddy


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> Very nice and clean, good work buddy


Yeah, starts with a sponge and water, maybe you have heard of the process? :wink:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

SimonQS said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice and clean, good work buddy
> ...


 :roll: :roll: A what?? Mud and puddles did you say? :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

SimonQS said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice and clean, good work buddy
> ...


  sponge


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

what the hey?????? There are no reflections of you in the car........ Somebody else must have done it...........
or the drac is back and can handle sunlight.........  

Not even a smudge. I will send someone over(to mess it up) that is to clean for anyone...........

Great Job.. I don't like you........ :lol: :lol:

L8R....... 8)


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> SimonQS said:
> 
> 
> > Redscouse said:
> ...


Well I use a sheepskin mit personally, buy Redscouse would have to start somewhere :wink:


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

Jesus dude!
How clean is that!
You need to tell me what you did to get is looking so ssssssshiny  
Spill the beans


----------



## pennypoo (Mar 29, 2009)

Looks great 8) 8) 8) from pete tt 225 imola yellow


----------



## ROADSTA (Oct 31, 2004)

that has the real wow factor. Well done mate. makes mine look OLDDDDD.


----------

